

Show HN: Open source PhotoBooth - mschonfeld
http://github.com/obsesh/openbooth

======
akx
Why not build it in pure AS3 instead of a .fla? This means people who don't
have access to the Flash IDE or Flex Builder can't do diddly squat with it.

Pure AS3 would enable use of the free Flex SDK instead.

------
abdulla
I take it you need something that can be embedded in a webpage. Otherwise,
there's always: <http://projects.gnome.org/cheese>

